# paracentesis - help!



## kmdnine (Dec 23, 2015)

Our providers are always coding 96365 with the paracentesis codes in order to capture the albumin infusion. I delete the 96365 code due to CCI edits. Everybody is divided here as to whether I should be doing this. Does anybody know whether I am making a mistake by dropping the infusion code?


----------



## kfelix@dvohmg.com (Dec 24, 2015)

What codes are you billing for Paracentesis?


----------



## kmdnine (Dec 28, 2015)

49083 (US guidance) + 96365. I've been leaving the 49083 and changing the 96365 to P9047 to capture the albutein.


----------

